# How many miles ya got



## stihl sawing

How many on your vehicles.

Mine are

2000 Dodge ram Cummins........178,000

1988 Ford F-250 460................89,000

2005 Kawasaki Nomad..............45,000

2008 Honda Goldwing...............2,300


----------



## lone wolf

1991 GMC Topkick 16,000 hours


----------



## bobt

1995 Dodge Caravan 3.3L 267,000
2001 Dodge Caravan 3.3L 192,000


----------



## songofthewood

2002 PSD 101545
2002 Chevy TB 145783


----------



## forestryworks

2007 silverado, bought new in 08. 63,500 miles


----------



## Walt41

Right now we have six vehicles and three drivers, nothing over 58k on em. I don't plan to ever buy another vehicle.


----------



## NWCS

1977 F150 4x4. on its 3rd engine. currently a 400hp Boss 351 Cleve clone. 
230K or so on this engine. drivetrain is up to about 700K. constantly breaking U-joints and trans wont hold 3rd on decel.. poor truck is well past due for retirement


----------



## WVwoodsman

1999 Toyota 4-Runner 247,500 miles


----------



## Labman

1977 Chevy LUV, bought new, 150K


----------



## olyman

1996 ford f250 diesel,4x4..338,238--just keeps humming---a few new gp's, thats it--


----------



## epicklein22

297k on a 1996 Ford F350 with the PSD. Just did a torque converter and glow plugs. Needs injectors sooner or later but still trucking along fine, just a little smoky on start up.


----------



## wood4heat

2003 F350 7.3 136,000
2001 Subaru outback 185,000
1989 Toyota MR2 290,000 (and I drive the :censored: out of this poor thing!)


----------



## stihl 440

*24valve cummins*

68,000 on my 2002 24 valve 5.9 cummins turbo diesel
Dads truck has i think 114,000 & its a 1999 24 valve cummins turbo diesel


----------



## beerman6

Daily driver 1999 Olds 88=189,000(bought with 121,000 and havent changed the oil yet)

Wood Hauler-01 2500 4wd Ram=102,000

Portable wood shed/yard truck-2000 GMC 1 ton=448,000 engine and trans have never been opened...

wifes car-96 Berreta=150,000

brats car-97 Cutlass=130,000


----------



## poorboypaul

2003 f250 superduty- 149,000
1997 buell m2 cyclone-15,500


----------



## bcorradi

93' f150 4x4 5.0 - 125k
78' f150 4x4 5.7L - 170k
95' ford SHO 3.0 - 215k
99' escort zx2 - 145k
93' ford SHO 3.2 - 115k


----------



## MacLaren

96 camry 198,000
02 axiom 92,000


----------



## MacLaren

Labman said:


> 1977 Chevy LUV, bought new, 150K



cool. very cool.....


----------



## Art Vandelay

2006 Dodge 2500 Cummins- 39,000

1967 Mustang 289- unknown, bought it with the odometer disconnected. Soon to be replaced with a freshly rebuilt 390.


----------



## jester8118

95 nissan hardbody 4x4 306789 miles orignal engine and it still don't smoke great truck.


----------



## RAS323

99.5 F250 7.3l... 143,000
2005 Tacoma 4.0l...75,000
2008 Kawasaki Versys 650... 17,000
2003 ATK 500...8,500


----------



## Peacock

'95 Honda Civic DX 230,000 or so. Odo quit at 170,000 and there was a delay between it and the new speedo head.

'95 Ram 2500 CTD 319,000.

'09 Malibu LTZ-12,000. Wife's car.


----------



## atvguns

bobt said:


> 1995 Dodge Caravan 3.3L 267,000
> 2001 Dodge Caravan 3.3L 192,000



How many times have the tranny's been rebuilt My 95 caravan the tranny was rebuilt at 140,000 went out again at 190,000 I blame that on the shop but the warranty was only good for 20,000


----------



## ArborAg

my 98 cummins has 245,000
my 05 cummins had 114,000 when i sold it
and my 99 cummins had 310,000 when i sold it.


lots of miles and no major issues. just routine maintenance


----------



## stihlaficionado

1996 camry 4 cyl: 168,000

1998 corolla: 130,500

2001 tacoma SR5 4 cyl: 46,500

2004 Rav4: 58,500


----------



## gwiley

1995 F-350 4WD, 98,000 (the tree truck)
2006 Corolla, 125,000 (my commute vehicle)
2007 Highlander 70,000 (Wife's commute vehicle)
1980's Bobcat 743, 1900hrs

I drive my vehicles until they fail - the last replacement was a Ford Ranger with 200,000 that got run over by a road grader (with me in it).


----------



## johnzski

2004 silverado 2500 duramax 153,000. son wants to drive it to school when he's old enough. He's 10 now , told him i'd keep it for him


----------



## logging22

You guys have cars and trucks? 

1965 ole lady with only 3 kids on her. Nice to look at. #####y at times. Uses no oil (except in the frying pan), low miles (only 12 pairs of shoes). Lets me have saws (or else). Needs very little maintenance. Up for trade. No cash please.


----------



## RandyMac

The old Ranchero just turned over 122,000, I put 3k on it so far. We have a sunny day, I went out and rodded around on the coast route, the I6 sounds good WOT through the gears.


----------



## stihl sawing

logging22 said:


> You guys have cars and trucks?
> 
> 1965 ole lady with only 3 kids on her. Nice to look at. #####y at times. Uses no oil (except in the frying pan), low miles (only 12 pairs of shoes). Lets me have saws (or else). Needs very little maintenance. Up for trade. No cash please.


LOL, I bet she never sees that post either.


----------



## stihlboy

98 NASCAR F150 4.6 169,000
04 Focus ZTS 2.3 84,000
67 Mustang coupe 200ci 24,000:biggrinbounce2:
83 Kawasaki kz440 440cc 13,000:biggrinbounce2:


my cousin has the 17th SHO built in the world

its a 1989 with 340,000 miles!!!!! 
with stock internals and on its second clutch


----------



## WoodyWoodsWood

*262,500*

My 92' Silverado (affectionately named pumpkin) has 262,500. The other day I got weighed with my trailer while I was loaded with 2 cords and weighed 13,280LBS. 
Like A Rock!


----------



## jrr344

1998 Chevy z71 178000
1996 Chevy 2door tahoe 4x4 267000
1970 Chevy 4x4 70000
1950 Chevy 3100 60000


----------



## hossthehermit

1988 Harley,bought new,changed 4 speedometer heads, parts of, or entire 6 years without an odometer, average 14 - 15,000 miles per year, you do the math.
2002 Toyota Tacoma, 76,218 mi.
Yeah, I'd rather ride.


----------



## Bounty Hunter

"Old Grumpy"

'77 Chevy 1-ton 4x4 - our wood getter and general hauler of heavy-azz trailers and stuff

625,000 miles

468 c.i. chevy big-block - 540 horsepower - 610 ft. lbs. torque
dual 3" exhaust w/ twin SuperTrapp mufflers (Yep...it's really loud)
80,000 on this engine so far...still tach'in it up to 5500 and light'in 'em up...


----------



## promac850

That's a nice truck you got there Bounty Hunter. I want the engine 

1997 Chevrolet Suburban C1500 207,000 miles

1991 Honda CRX 150,000 miles

1985 Volkswagen Cabriolet 148,000 miles

1984 Datsun/Nissan Maxima station wagon 173,000 miles

2005 Ford Taurus 120,000 miles

Look in my sig for snowmobile mileage.


----------



## stihl sawing

promac610 said:


> That's a nice truck you got there Bounty Hunter. I want the engine
> 
> 1997 Chevrolet Suburban C1500 207,000 miles
> 
> 1991 Honda CRX 150,000 miles
> 
> 1985 Volkswagen Cabriolet 148,000 miles
> 
> 1984 Datsun/Nissan Maxima station wagon 173,000 miles
> 
> 2005 Ford Taurus 120,000 miles
> 
> Look in my sig for snowmobile mileage.


You do some big time snowmobiling, I would too if i lived up north.


----------



## promac850

stihl sawing said:


> You do some big time snowmobiling, I would too if i lived up north.



Yeah, we usually put about 250-350, ocassionally more miles per season on them. I tell ya, the Formula Z 583 is a nice sled, tops out above 95 mph and the ride is almost as smooth as a baby's butt. 

The MXZ 440 is getting a little slow. When I bought it, it had something like 4,500 miles on it. It could go 85 mph. Of course, my ass wasn't as fat and the sled had much more than 120 psi of compression back then. Now, I can't get it to go faster than 60.

One day, my dad and I went out for a good tour of the countryside. All was well until the ride back home. We were cutting through a field (been through it many times, but it was dark now) and I was staggered to the right of my dad. 45 mph, BAM! hit a rock, which put my sled (440) 90 degrees from the proper position and launched me about 10 feet sideways. I expected the sled to be upside down all beat up, but damn, the thing was fine. 
Saw the tailight and knew the sled was okay. I was really glad I had the plastic skis, as they stayed intact and simply took a little groove. That was good, as a steel ski would have ####ed up the trailing arm on my sled.

lol, ####ing rock. I'm glad I didn't die or something like that.


----------



## paccity

97 f-150 , 256786, untouched . 96 lincoln cont, 243232, untouched. 83 toy 4x4, 321867, t-chain,clutch. just maintain them and not thrash them to much.


----------



## Fred482

My '82 GMC 3/4T, 4X4, 6.2L Diesel truck has 246,000 and counting. I sold my '64 Dodge Dart, 225 Slant Six two years ago with 502,714 on it. Best $400 I ever spent!


----------



## promac850

Fred482 said:


> My '82 GMC 3/4T, 4X4, 6.2L Diesel truck has 246,000 and counting. *I sold my '64 Dodge Dart, 225 Slant Six two years ago with 502,714 on it.* Best $400 I ever spent!



*Holy ####!!* That's one well-driven Dart.


----------



## Fred482

promac610 said:


> *Holy ####!!* That's one well-driven Dart.



It was an absolute beater, by the time I sold it. The wife drove it for the first 10 years and took excellent care of it. It had 78,000 on it when we bought it in '72.

I drove it as a daily driver from then and rebuilt the engine at 235,000. I put hard seats, stellite exhaust valves, stainless intakes and forged pistons (from the Sears catalog!) in order to convert it to run on CNG (Compressed Natural Gas, I worked for the gas company), the fuel system was from surplus parts, our fleet vehicles shed a few parts as they were taken out of service and sold, leaving a nearly inexhaustible supply of parts. It ran well, slight loss of power but cost comparison to gasoline was 30% less.

It ran over 200,000 miles on CNG before being switched back over to straight gasoline when I retired from the Gasco. The body rust was catching up to it by this time, it looked bad but a paint restoration was out of the question because of serious body degradition.

It was a fun ride, the guys at the Fire Dept. even had a "Pennies to repaint Chief's car" jar on the table for several years. Joke pictures circulated of the Hurst Tool being applied to it while I was in a meeting, guys in full turnouts, tools in hand, smiling, etc. It brought a lot of joy to quite a few of us. The upside of driving it was, nobody would ride in it to meetings at other Depts., I saved a lot of gasoline!

It showed up at a local swap meet, on a trailer, a couple of years later. I'd bet it's being built up to be something, somewhere today.


----------



## J.Gordon

91 Dodge CTD- Odometer broke, Guess between 350-400,000 miles.
99 Camry 170,000 RIP(8 point buck)
80 F250 4x4 70,000 RIP
85 GL1200 47,000 Love this one.
99 TW200 5,500 this one is a hoot!

Maybe oneday soon I'll get a 1800 Goldwing


----------



## DHIBBS75

03 Grand Caravan SPort 149,000 MILE
1997 Dodge 2500 CTD 5 SPEED 148,000 MILES 
2 INPUTS SHAFTS, 1 SET OF SPYDERS, 2 EXPLODED STOCK CLUCHES NOW ON DOUBLE DISC 12 BUTTON CERAMIC....

1978 W100 158,000 KMH ????? CANADIAN SPEEDO
1975 W100 ?????


----------



## Aaron441

*Miles*

2001 F-150 4x4 5.4 V8 130,000
2005 Ford Escape 94,000
1978 F-150 300 I-6 shows 12,000, don't know if it needs a 1 of a 2 in front of that


----------



## stihl sawing

Aaron441 said:


> 2001 F-150 4x4 5.4 V8 130,000
> 2005 Ford Escape 94,000
> *1978 F-150 300 I-6 shows 12,000, don't know if it needs a 1 of a 2 in front of that*


100.000 miles would make a big difference.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Aaron441

*100,000 miles*



stihl sawing said:


> 100.000 miles would make a big difference.:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Not on a $500 truck that is so rusty and dented that it doesn't get to go on the road anymore. Just from the barn to the woods and back. Its kind of too bad because the motor runs really good, I can let is sit for 2 months and go out when it is ten degrees and it will start right up.


----------



## jrocket

89 merc sable 330000 miles, my work beater, dont laugh, it still gets 23mpg!
99 f250 7.3 powerstroke 187000 mi
93 lincoln 80000 mi
77f250 unknown, I"d be scared to know whats really on that truck.


----------



## Canthook Coasty

1994 Chevy Cheyenne 3500, 4 door, 6.5l diesel, 286,228 miles. Probably would have lasted forever until I moved to Michigan. It has rusted more in the last three years from all the salt on the roads than the 14 years we lived the PNW.


----------



## Moss Man

1987 GMC 3500 4x4 70,000 miles

2003 Dodge Grand Caravan 150,000 miles

2005 Chevrolet 3500 4x4 283,000 miles


----------



## oldsaw

96 Town and Country with 175k

04 VW Passat with 248k, just waiting for time and money to replace head gasket. BTW, still has factory turbo that still boosts.


----------



## promac850

oldsaw said:


> 96 Town and Country with 175k
> 
> 04 VW Passat with 248k, just waiting for time and money to replace head gasket. BTW, still has factory turbo that still boosts.


 
VeeDubs rule!!  It's like a cult following whenever I go out in my cabby. One day, I drove past a guy in a brand new Rabbit, and he flashed the peace/victory sign!! Happened to me again when I passed another older cabby like mine, and that guy did the same. I swear there is no other group of drivers that respect each other like that, it's seems to be a VW-only thing. (don't hate me, I like all vehicles that are classic, cool, and/or reliable; of course Yugo don't mean #### to me, as they were pieces of ####)

Yes, some older (80's) watercooled VW's like my cabby like to be worked on every weekend... but it so much fun to drive it that it's worth it. Remember, a can of carb cleaner will save your ass from vacuum leaks more than you think... mechanical fuel injection with bad vacuum lines is unpredictable. (I've replaced most of them, still working on the last few)

I tore apart a totaled 87 cabby for parts to put on my 85. The engine in the 87 will be pulled and rebuilt (by me) to put out about 250 NA HP, then the manual trans in my cabby will be rebuilt and a LSD put in. Then the two will be joined by a Techtonics Tuning six puck rigid center clutch, a lightweight flywheel, and a TT three-strap modified pressure plate. ARP rod bolts will allow in excess of 6250 RPM, (stock limited by rod bolts) and ARP head studs will keep the air and fuel from blowing out in between the head and block. :biggrinbounce2:

Oh, if you like VW's, check out *vwvortex.com* It's the best site for info on modding/maintaining classic air-cooled Beetles to brand new Jetta TDI's.

If you like Nissan Maximas, check out *forums.maxima.org*

My dad used to get to drive a company van, a late 80's to early 90's Dodge Caravan with a Mitsubishi Eclipse turbo engine swapped in... :biggrinbounce2: _FAST._ he said. _FAST._ Company went under years ago, and no idea where the van could be now... maybe it goes to weekend drag races to terrorize those some of those freak ricer Honda Civics with big wings.  Or does street racing, who knows? (pwning ricers, of course) I'm gonna build one someday, with 650 HP and all wheel drive. 

Wow! That's a long post... :bang::deadhorse:


----------



## Moss Man

I liked the 2000 Jetta we owned, but the timing belt went south at around 80,000 miles and tore apart the upper valve train. 4 grand later it was as good as new. the car was only worth about 7 grand to begin with so it was hard to take.

1.8T


----------



## promac850

Moss Man said:


> I liked the 2000 Jetta we owned, but the timing belt went south at around 80,000 miles and tore apart the upper valve train. 4 grand later it was as good as new. the car was only worth about 7 grand to begin with so it was hard to take.
> 
> 1.8T


 
Yeah, broken timing belts hurt the wallet when you have a interference engine. Those 1.8T's are really fast. The VR6 are fricking insane fast. I've heard of some kids hauling ass down the highway at 150 MPH in a Jetta VR6. :jawdrop:



I want one just to pwn those dumb ricers off the line and win their money to pay for college. However, it's illegal on the streets, but that's what Gingerman Raceway is for. They got a drag strip just for that kind of ricer pwnage.

Tried to convince my dad to buy one when he was shopping for a newer car, but he bought a frickin' Taurus instead.  I hate that car. You can't see the end of the damn hood, and you can't see out the back, and slow. My Maxima could outrun it. I will not tell what I topped it out at. :taped: It was way faster than that Taurus could go, I know it. No, I didn't top the Taurus out. It's one of those common sense speed guessing things.

He bought it for economic reasons. IMO, #### economic reasons, spend a little more and get something fun to drive and something that stands out more than the world's ten millionth Taurus. I have trouble finding the damn Taurus in a Meijers parking lot. :bang:

No problem finding my mad Max, the CRX, the Burb, or the VW. They're all distinct. However, there's a Taurus in every third ####ing parking space. Judas Priest, can't you buy a car a little more distinct than that? :bang:


----------



## 65mustang

99 chev Z71 sick 5.3 280,000


----------



## promac850

65mustang said:


> 99 chev Z71 sick 5.3 280,000


 
That's a good engine. My uncle has 250,000 or so miles on his 02 GMC Sierra.


----------



## C SAW 090

90 chevy 1500 2wd 243 000 last time i checked


----------



## stihl sawing

stihl sawing said:


> How many on your vehicles.
> 
> Mine are
> 
> 2000 Dodge ram Cummins........178,000
> 
> 1988 Ford F-250 460................89,000
> 
> 2005 Kawasaki Nomad..............45,000
> 
> 2008 Honda Goldwing...............2,300


Since that post.

dodge 200,000

ford 95,000

kawasaki 54,000

honda 7,000


----------



## sawkid15

1996 gmc sierra k3500 6.5 diesel- 247,768 miles original everything except injectors and alternator


----------



## Aaron441

New to me 1993 F350 single cab 4x4 automatic with a 460. 369,000 miles. Bought it from the original owner, those are the real miles.


----------



## Guido Salvage

Where to start....

1993 Yamaha Kodiak 400 - 452 miles
1946 Studebaker M-16 fire truck - 2349 miles
1962 Studebaker E-13D 4x4 stake truck - 45,000 miles
1962 Studebaker GT Hawk - 59,000 miles
2002 Ford Explorer - 145,000 miles
1989 Dodge W-250 4x4 pickup - 109,000 miles
1996 Ford F-350 bucket truck - 235,000 miles
1989 International S-1600 rollback - 217,000 miles (odometer broke 7 years ago)
1985 International S-1600 flatbed - 258,000 miles

And many other old Studebaker trucks with less than 75K.


----------



## SS396driver

all my cars are under 80k when you have several you tend to jump around.

The Springer has 58k and the fatboy only 18k 


The Chevelle will soon be zero miles on the engine trans and rear all being upgraded .

keisler TKO 500 5speed 

and this 






467 ci big block 517hp with 564tq


----------



## waldershrek

01 Dodge Ram 2500 diesel......271,000 and counting


----------



## ford tech

1989 chevy half ton 250,000 5 speed 4.3l 4x4
1996 ford f150 73,000 300 5 speed 4x4
2002 f 150 5.4l 4x4 113,000


----------



## Buckshot00

2003 Chevy Tahoe - 140,000 miles.


----------



## Goose IBEW

1991 F350 4x4, 7.3 IDI with ATS turbo, zf 5 speed: 273,000


----------



## terryknight

94.5 F250 Reg Cab 4x4 5 speed 4.10 262000 plus miles - intake - exhaust - autometer gauges - TW tunes - South Bend clutch - 140v IDM - DIY E Fuel - Intercooled - T500 - Stage 2s - D60 Swap - rear disc conversion

97 F250 Reg Cab 4x4 Auto 3.55 156000 plus miles - D60 swap - back up truck, plow truck, beater truck, hunting truck


----------



## kam

atvguns said:


> How many times have the tranny's been rebuilt My 95 caravan the tranny was rebuilt at 140,000 went out again at 190,000 I blame that on the shop but the warranty was only good for 20,000




2010 Caravan 3.3 L bought in Jan. 2011.....20,000 km (12,000 mi.).

Before that ,1992 Caravan 3.3L , tranny replaced under warranty by the dealer with a factory rebuilt at 57,000 km (34,000 mi.) , 
scrapped it at 298,000 km ( 178,800 mi. ) when the a/c compressor seized.

I wish I could have gotten a 2011 4.0 L with 100 extra hp which came out 3 months later


----------



## PLMCRZY

99 Ford ranger. 132k 

Runs and looks flawless

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HorseFaller

'01 ford excursion v-10 260k somethin close to that. Needs tires, shocks, and ball joints.


----------



## Dave Hadden

I've got a 2005 Pontiac Sunfire that just turned 50,000 kilometers last week.

Average around 7000 k per year.

This coming June I'm having it detailed and then giving it to my Grand-Niece as a graduation gift.

I need a small pickup for my lifestyle nowadays anyway.


Take care


----------



## wampum

1971 International 1210 4X4 with PTO powered winch 9300 original miles.
1976 Cosworth vega 32000
1948 Kaiser 43000
2004 Dodge diesel 4X4 133,000
2011 toyota prius 20,000


----------



## Deleted member 83629

489,371 miles on my 75 chevy C30 has a 350 4spd purrs along but rust is taking it's toll


----------



## tbow388

*Miles*

Mine

1999 Dodge Ram 1500 sport 170,000
2008 Yamaha Vstar 650 33,000

Wife
2006 Mitsubishi Eclipse 71,000

Kid
1996 Acura Integra 150,000


----------



## jh35

2011 chev half ton 35,328 miles
2007 chev half ton 4x4 123,000
1999 F350 PSD dually 6 speed flatbed 4x4 182,000
2005 Triumph Rocket III 12,000

1991 s-10 4x4 wood hauler not licensed 244,000


----------



## kwtx

*High mileage stuff!*

2001 GMC YukonXL - 221,800 - just replaced original brakes at 217,000. Bought new 7-01

2002 Dodge 2500 HO Cummins, 6-speed - 189,500 GREAT TRUCK! 45,000 when purchased 1-05


----------



## Skeeter52

1999 F350 7.3,6 speed,4x4,crewcab,dually,purple with flames.264,000 easy hiway,no towing miles


----------



## brenndatomu

1995 F150 S/C 4x4 5.0 v8 178k
2001 Mercury Sable 3.0 DOHC v6 193k
1999 Honda Accord v6 114k
1990 Honda Goldwing SE 119k
Had a 1988 Ford Tempo 5 spd, running strong at 299, 6xx miles on it when a ball joint blew apart...she went to scrap yard  That was the best car, bought it for $200, ran it for 130k, got 40mpg, no major probs. got $230 for 'er at the scrap yard!
Dad has a 99 F350 with 335k on the original untouched v10 and auto trans!
1984 Yamaha Phazer snowmobile 5.5k, perfect original factory seat until I sideswiped a lilac bush!  :bang: :censored:


----------



## Cbird14

'02 powerstroke reg cab-the green truck- 8'2'' boss vxt plow chipped big exhaust. 6 speed, 5 button ceramic clutch, towing machine. 259k just replaced factory alternator this weekend.
93 honda accord-the brown eye- my beater 5 speed 224k still gets 30+mpg on the highway
06 pontiac g6-wifeys car- 147k a deer killer lol


----------



## Icehouse

1986 chevy short box 4x4 278,000
1994 gmc 4x4 454 5 speed 232,00
2001 Chrysler town & country 173,000
2004 ford super duty diesel 6.0 117,000

As you can see we live along way from the grocery store and work


----------



## tollster

2002 Taco 112,000
05 Suzuki Vstrom 46,000
97 Fatboy 24,000
88 Sporty 22,000
80 CJ-5 41,000


----------



## knothole

2011 Silverado- 185,000
2000 Windstar- 90,0000


----------



## jh35

knothole said:


> *2011 Silverado- 185,000*
> 2000 Windstar- 90,0000



WOW thats a lot on the Chevy.

Edit: for its age


----------



## djones

2002 GMC Sierra----- 80,000

2009 Pontiac Vibe----- 35,000

Apparently we make more egg deliveries per year than farm runs


----------



## knothole

jh35 said:


> WOW thats a lot on the Chevy.
> 
> Edit: for its age


There are alot of rock quarries in the eastern half of PA and the state of NJ. Let's just say they keep me busy.


----------



## avason

jester8118 said:


> 95 nissan hardbody 4x4 306789 miles orignal engine and it still don't smoke great truck.



wow!


----------



## avason

97 Nissan maxima 235,000
97 Dodge ram 110,000
05 Honda Odyssey 115,000

Just took out the original waterpump and thermostat on the maxima. It was overheating leaking a little bit so I thought it was time to change it. Changed it, o rings were bad. Still overheated. Never should have changed it and let it leak a little bit. It was the dam thermostat....original one too.


----------



## MSgtBob66

*Couple of rigs.*

1991 chev c2500: 121000
2000 jeep wrangler: 153000
2006 HD FLHPI: 22000
2010 kia soul: 13000


----------



## Jefflac02

*I'm in sales*

2010 platinum f-150 67,238
2011 Toyota Venda 53,150
2008 Honda odyssey 51530


----------



## Quacker152

1994 Toy Corolla, 1.8 engine, drove it off the lot. 3 timing belt services, still gets 32 mpg, castrol all the way! 
351.000 and counting


----------



## bootboy

'97 4Runner: 190,000 runs like new
'08 Mazda 3: 102,000

Had a '97 carolla with 280,000 but it got totaled while still running strong.


----------



## kyle1!

91 camry 314k
01 honda Odyssey 228k
93 Taurus 140k
88 suburban 80k


----------



## jughead500

07 F150 STX 4x4 110,000 bought new but had 86 Miles on it.


----------



## 04titanse

05 GMC sierra 2500hd 6.6L duramax 98,000

89 Ford F350 460 gasser 54,000 actual mileage no joke

03 saab 9-3 2.3L turbo 131,000


----------



## jrcat

99 F-250 7.3 auto 248,000 miles --sold
2000 F-350 7.3 6 spd manual 328,000 and counting


----------



## stihlaficionado

Quacker152 said:


> 1994 Toy Corolla, 1.8 engine, drove it off the lot. 3 timing belt services, still gets 32 mpg, castrol all the way!
> 351.000 and counting



I saw a mid 90's Corolla on Autotrader for sale with 541,000 miles...& they still wanted a couple
grand


----------



## newbushmaster

1996 Corolla - 276k.

The rust will take her before the engine gives out.

:msp_unsure:


----------



## missouriboy

1992 F-250 4x4 with a 5.8 and a 5 speed. 260k. just leaks some oil but still runs strong.
View attachment 314124


----------



## stihl sawing

stihl sawing said:


> How many on your vehicles.
> 
> Mine are
> 
> 2000 Dodge ram Cummins........178,000............215,000
> 
> 1988 Ford F-250 460................89,000...........96,000
> 
> 2005 Kawasaki Nomad..............45,000........64,000
> 
> 2008 Honda Goldwing...............2,300..........8,000


Guess i'll update these.


----------



## johninky

1966 Dodge D200. Owned by me the last 22 years. I've put around 25K miles on it. Total mileage unknown.


----------



## srb08

2002 F-350, 7.3 diesel 4x4 - 93,000
2005 Chevy Colorado 4x4- 147,000
2002 Toyota Avalon- 125,000
2008 Chevy Impala- 85,000
1997 HD Road King- 23,000
2003 HD Heritage- 9,300
1974 Toyota Land Cruiser- unknown


----------



## bb1100yankees

2002 f150 screw 5.4l, 213k miles
2006 Subaru legacy 123k miles


----------



## A10egress

1988 Monte Carlo SS 120,000 (garage queen waiting fresh paint)
2003 Saab 9-5 140,000 
2006 Silverado Z71 90,000
2006 Saab 9-3 60,000


----------



## A10egress

1988 Monte Carlo SS 120,000 (garage queen waiting fresh paint)
2003 Saab 9-5 140,000 
2006 Silverado Z71 90,000
2006 Saab 9-3 60,000


----------



## eric_271

2005 4x4 Cummins Dodge 137,000
1983 Mercedes 300CD turbo coup 260,000
1972 Plymouth Cuda 78,000
1970 Plymouth Cuda ?


----------



## Patentpending

2003 dodge ram 2wd 2500 HEMI with 487k

1989 Isuzu pickup 4wd 2.6l with 249.5k

My 2wd gets around 13mpg and my 4wd gets 24.5


----------



## Brad2185

1996 Mustang Cobra Convertible 97,546
1999 Crown Vic Police Interceptor 177,289
1979 F-150 Ranger XLT 230,677


----------



## TC262

98 TDI Jetta over 400k miles
2006 6.0 F350 186k
93 Fuso 220k
93 International dt466 96k
89 F350 with a 5.9 cummins unkown
Wife's 07 Grand Cherokee with 3L diesel 83k

I own nothin but oil burners


----------



## jpj6780

96 Explorer 4.0 - 340k miles on orig. engine & tranny.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## macattack_ga

01 Ford Escape 4x4 - 199,000... came with wife... now my DD... looking to replace...
02 Toyota 4Runner 4x4 - 125,000... Wife's DD
97 Dodge 3500 Diesel 4x4 ExCab TRE Built Auto - 149,500
81 Toyota BJ42 - 3B rebuild/Full Alum Tub... not yet broken in... garage ornament


----------



## mckeetree

I never really put that many miles on anything before I trade it in but I know a Mexican with one of those Ford Aerostar vans that has over 400,000 miles on it. Original engine, 2nd transmission.


----------



## greendohn

The Great White Hope, 318/auto 4x4 100k plus,,(Hurricane Katrina salvage, speedo comes and goes)
Ol' Blackie, '98 Cherokee 4x4, 4.0 190+k, runs great
92 vx1100, <7k, a barn find, it sat in a barn for 8 or 9 years,,still fighting rusted fuel system,,got it for a case of Warsteiner Dunkel.(currently call it the Jap trash POS)


----------



## jwade

2001 dodge 2500 cummins diesel 226,000. 2005 chevy cavalier 156,000


----------



## jerry quinn

2000 gmc 1500 4x4, 310,000
2002 buick regal, 199,000


----------



## Deleted member 83629

1988 ford f250 300 straight 6 389,000 
showing its age but works fine the gearing is making up for the worn engine
4:10 ZF5 5spd.


----------



## Uzi

2001 Dodge 5.9 cummins, 6 speed Manual, 4.10 gears, 37 in. humvee takeoffs, 226k still gets 16-18 around town and 20+hwy mpg
1991 Nissan 2.3 5 speed manual 89K 
2004 Audi A6 quattro 140K Wifes DD


----------



## olyman

olyman said:


> 1996 ford f250 diesel,4x4..338,238--just keeps humming---a few new gp's, thats it--


since that post,,ive put just a COUPLE more miles on,. 356,271, and still no more maintenance...buuuttttttttt,,she going to have to be used as a parts vehicle soon..the body has absolutely died.......damn iowa and their salt!!!!!! the "new" vehicle is a 97 stroke,,with 187,000. looks like brand new!!! busted dmf,,and trans!!! 96 has slime box,,which will be switched over!!!


----------



## bun75

2004- dodge durango. 211,000 on it. Started every morning this winter here in wisconsin.


----------



## Goose IBEW

Turned over 300,000 miles a few weeks back.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Alpha1

I used to own a 1980 Chev. Impala. I bought it used with 122K on the clock. I kid you not when I say it looked like it only had 22K on it. I bought it in 1986.

Anyways, I used it for my daily-driver to and from work car. I ended up giving it to my step-son when I transferred out of state. At that time, the odometer had quit working a few years earlier at 367K.

I figure it had 400K on it when I gave it to him in 2006. It had the 305 with a 4 bbl. carb. Original carb and starter still on it. Transmission rebuilt once, lifters, camshaft and timing gear / chain replaced at approx. 250K miles. It went thru two radiators when I had it.

It was one Hell of a great car.


----------



## Deleted member 83629

my old ford f250 4.9 i6 5spd 2wd has 401,167 on it now the transmission bit the bullet so im getting it rebuilt along with the transmission since 1,5,R is about gone and the engine is out getting overhauled in the meanwhile im driving my el cheapo beater with 212,000 on it and it is burning oil and pissing a little coolant from the rad.


----------



## Locust Cutter

'01 F-350 PSD 4x4 - 212K
'07 Toyota Sequoia - 112K
'92 Honda Civic - 189K
'93 Honda ST1100A - 26K
'93 Kawasaki Bayou 300 - ? Hours


----------



## LAH

23,000...............2011 Subaru Legacy 
154,000.............2007 Honda Element
145,000.............1994 Ford Ranger


----------



## kwtx

kwtx said:


> *High mileage stuff!*
> 
> 2001 GMC YukonXL - 221,800 - just replaced original brakes at 217,000. Bought new 7-01
> 
> 2002 Dodge 2500 HO Cummins, 6-speed - 189,500 GREAT TRUCK! 45,000 when purchased 1-05


UPDATE 9-20-14
GMC now has 247,700
Dodge now at 216,300


----------



## Sam.coots

99 ford 350. 7.3 power stroke. 311,000. 24 mpg hwy. This aint no commuter car.



1 heavy trailer. 1 Skid Steer. 60 bags 80# Quickrete.


----------



## SS Sniper

1990 F-250 7.3 IDI 5 speed 4x4 red on red ... 49,705 miles
1991 F-250 7.3 IDI 5 speed 4x4 blue on blue... 410,308 miles (retired)


----------



## Locust Cutter

I would still like a nice, clean, low-mileage, MANUAL EVERYTHING '90-93 IDI F-250 4x4/5spd... That would make for a near bullet-proof wood truck/ pasture wagon.


----------



## ft. churchill

78 chevy about 200,000 miles. I dont know as the speedo cable was broken at 118,000 when I bought in 1998. Showin' 189,000 now.


----------



## SS Sniper

Locust Cutter said:


> I would still like a nice, clean, low-mileage, MANUAL EVERYTHING '90-93 IDI F-250 4x4/5spd... That would make for a near bullet-proof wood truck/ pasture wagon.


I think you want an 88'-91'.. they look a lot better than the 92'-97' trucks
And yeah, manual windows are nice; you don't have to worry about motors or anything. And those prices can add up pretty quick!
Lucky for you you're pretty close to the Southern states


----------



## Section VIII

1997 Saturn SL2: 78,000ish (Before the ex got side-swiped by a semi in 2004)
2004 Dakota Club Cab: 52,000ish (Before I traded it in for the Ram since I remarried and needed more room for the three kids)
2010 Ram: 40,577ish (My commuter)
2012 Jeep: 43,536ish (Wife's commuter and family trips)


----------



## wood4heat

wood4heat said:


> 2003 F350 7.3 136,000
> 2001 Subaru outback 185,000
> 1989 Toyota MR2 290,000 (and I drive the :censored: out of this poor thing!)



How many miles are on this thread? I made that post in 2010!

Update:
The F-350 is now at 177,000
The outback is at 226,000
The mr2 was sold a year and a half ago with 330,000. I still see it around town every once in a while.


----------



## stihlboy

stihlboy said:


> 98 NASCAR F150 4.6 169,000
> 04 Focus ZTS 2.3 84,000
> 67 Mustang coupe 200ci 24,000:biggrinbounce2:
> 83 Kawasaki kz440 440cc 13,000:biggrinbounce2:
> 
> 
> my cousin has the 17th SHO built in the world
> 
> its a 1989 with 340,000 miles!!!!!
> with stock internals and on its second clutch




sold the nascar in 2011...

04 focus has 125k
67 mustang....same
95 bronco 161k
84 suburban 224k
99 mustang gt 96k
02 civic 195k
05 Lincoln LS 77k
also picking up 3 more this month..


----------



## troutbum

'84 landcruiser fj60 230,000... w/ top end rebuild


----------



## srb08

2015 GMC Terrain- 2,500
2005 Toyota Avalon- 29,000
2004 GMC Sierra 4wd- 31,000
2003 HD Heritage- 5,300
2002 F350 crew cab diesel 4wd- 91,000
2001 Toyota Avalon- 163,000
1997 HD Road King- 24,000
1974 Toyota Land Cruiser- ?


----------



## Wayne Wilkinson

01 24 valve cummins 2500 4x4 quad cab long bed- 225k- the toy
02 1500 ram 4x4 quad cab short bed -122k-the main company truck
87 gmc top kick class 60ft bucket+dump bed- Unknown - companies bucket truck- in poor shape being rebuilt all the way around.
94 toyota 4 runner - 190k - the womans ride
87 honda shadow vt700- 20k -my main bike
88 yamaha 535 virgo- 17k -womans bike
74 honda 550 - unknown - the chopper and what my boys will learn how to ride on.


----------



## JCouch7051

2001 Dodge 2500 Cummins quad can 24v 5 so- 240,000 miles DD with 481hp and right at 1000 ftlb torque.


----------



## briantutt

2005 VW Jetta TDI

420,000






Brian


----------



## cjcocn

stihl sawing said:


> How many on your vehicles.
> 
> Mine are
> 
> 2000 Dodge ram Cummins........178,000
> 
> 1988 Ford F-250 460................89,000
> 
> 2005 Kawasaki Nomad..............45,000
> 
> 2008 Honda Goldwing...............2,300



pics?


----------



## stihl sawing

cjcocn said:


> pics?


Maybe tomorrow, it's in the shop getting brakes and a leaky power steering hose fixed. Supposed to get it back tomorrow. Guess i'll take one of the ford for Paincow too.lol


----------



## briantutt

Creeping up there....

Brian


----------



## madjoe

2001 Chevrolet Silverado Z-71

6 inch Rough Country Xtreme Suspension Lift

35 inch tires

3/4 ton rear leaf springs 

202,000 and still runs amazing.


----------



## Goose IBEW

She's up to 312,000 miles and still earns her keep.











Sent from my 0PJA2 using Tapatalk


----------



## grizz55chev

96 Chevy silverado ext cab 4by4, 295k on original engine. Still uses no oil! 2 trans rebuilds, 3fuel injection rebuilds but the engine is all untouched!


----------



## briantutt

Rolled 440000 today





Brian


----------



## audible fart

stihl sawing said:


> Maybe tomorrow, it's in the shop getting brakes and a leaky power steering hose fixed. Supposed to get it back tomorrow. Guess i'll take one of the ford for Paincow too.lol



I saw this post 5 months late. For what they charged you to put a power steering hose on, you could've bought a line wrench set from sears& did it yourself like Paincow did. But in all fairness messing with brakes sucks and i hate having to do it.


2004 2.7 toyota tacoma: bought in '08 with 64k now has 177k. Nothing but routine maint. 

1996 5.7 chevy 2500 pickup: odo reading 333k. Bought last year with 327k. Lol. Only thing that might be original is the diff though, so i'm keeping an eye out for a diff but it runs and tows my trailer better than a $700 truck ought to. Beats $45k for a new spymobile truck anyday.


----------



## grizz55chev

Like a rock!


----------



## Brent1205

2000 Chevrolet 1500 2wd reg can short box 4.3 v6 270,000 miles it burns and leaks some oil but never let me down and its has hauled a lot of wood


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

briantutt said:


> Rolled 440000 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian



VW?


----------



## Brent1205

Diesel ?


----------



## briantutt

ValleyFirewood said:


> VW?


Yep, 2005 Jetta TDI

Brian


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

briantutt said:


> Yep, 2005 Jetta TDI
> 
> Brian



I have one too. Only has about 135k on it.


----------



## briantutt

ValleyFirewood said:


> I have one too. Only has about 135k on it.


Just getting it broke in.

Brian


----------



## terryknight

94 PD with 295xxx showing, though it has at least 10K more on it. my "nice" truck





97 460 with 142xxx winter beater/hunting truck





04 cherokee with 92xxx town beater


----------



## FChenard

1990 Ford F700 - 115k


----------



## James Miller

97 Cherokee 280*** miles all original drivetrain except 355 geared auto axles cause stock 307 gears and a 5 speed is just stupid.


----------



## Quacker152

Quacker152 said:


> 1994 Toy Corolla, 1.8 engine, drove it off the lot. 3 timing belt services, still gets 32 mpg, castrol all the way!
> 351.000 and counting


----------



## Plowboy83

2012 f 250 powerstroke 135000 miles no problems yet


----------



## TBS

2014 f150 3.7 with 42,000 miles. 26,000 when I bought it in may and put almost 8,000 miles in less than 4 months.


----------



## Cycledude

2002 Honda Goldwing currently at 465,000 miles, i have killed 3 deer with it


----------



## Pcoz88

2002 Chevying
impala (we bought brand new in 2002) 322,000
2008 chevying impala 153,000
2009 f250 powerstroke 135,000


----------



## Garth elder

stihl sawing said:


> How many on your vehicles.
> 
> Mine are
> 
> 2000 Dodge ram Cummins........178,000
> 
> 1988 Ford F-250 460................89,000
> 
> 2005 Kawasaki Nomad..............45,000
> 
> 2008 Honda Goldwing...............2,300


----------



## Garth elder

stihl sawing said:


> How many on your vehicles.
> 
> Mine are
> 
> 2000 Dodge ram Cummins........178,000
> 
> 1988 Ford F-250 460................89,000
> 
> 2005 Kawasaki Nomad..............45,000
> 
> 2008 Honda Goldwing...............2,300


Toyota hilux 2.7 petrol 420,000 k,s
1968 volvo 150,000 miles


----------



## tpence2177

2014 Camry Se 76,000 and counting quickly 
1991 Nissan Hardbody 119k. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Uzi

Uzi said:


> 2001 Dodge 5.9 cummins, 6 speed Manual, 4.10 gears, 37 in. humvee takeoffs, 226k still gets 16-18 around town and 20+hwy mpg
> 1991 Nissan 2.3 5 speed manual 89K
> 2004 Audi A6 quattro 140K Wifes DD


Funny looking back almost 3 years when I got a notification someone replied to the thread.

Dodge is now at 270k still runs great
Nissan doesn't get used much maybe 93k
Wife's Audi is at 190k and also still great but needed about 3k worth of brakes and front end parts this fall.

Acquired a bucket truck freightliner FL70 8.3 Cummins with 47k and 4600 hrs.
Oshkosh HEMTT Detroit 8v92 50k 2600 hrs
Ford LN800 chip truck 391 4v 29k? 129k not really sure odo doesn't always work so not very accurate.


----------



## olyman

well, the 96 stroke,,now has over 385,000 on it,,and still humming along..with no undervalvecover work..............bodies ready to die.....iowa........


----------



## DR. P. Proteus

Just spent 2k on an 89 Toyota pickup. 3.0, manual box, 303k.


----------



## TreeswingerPerth

2006 Ford Ranger pick up 148000 and still running fine


----------



## doubletrouble

'95 GMC K1500 5.7 V8 356,000 miles engine is original.
1977 Honda goldwing 65,000 miles
2008 Harley wide glide 105th anniversary with 29,000 miles
Those don't include the wife's 3 cars....


----------



## Tannerbob

I have over 2 million on my Pete.


----------



## LAH

What year is that Pete?


----------



## Tannerbob

It's a 98. Had it since 02 at 480k


----------



## LAH

Last Pete I drove was a 70 model cabover, 318 DD & a 13 speed RR.


----------



## catch_me-WV

Well I've been a lurker for too long, I guess (first post here... lol). When I first signed up on this forum I had a 1993 f250 ex-cab 4x4 long bed with the 7.3l idi. I sold it with at least 402k on the clock. I say "at least" because the odd thing about 92-97 ford truck odometers is they are 7 digit but they only go up to 399,999.9 then roll back to 300,000.0. 

It may have been a bit gutless, but it got 18-20mpg on 35" m/t's and started easier than my 2001 f250 with the 7.3l PSD. Even on the morning I forgot to plug her in and it was -7f... Sold it because I couldn't afford a transmission at the time. I do miss that old beast. 

As of now, I've got an 09 Dodge Charger R/T AWD with 103k on it. May not be a truck (it's only the 2nd car I've owned out of 13 vehicles, so far), but it IS a practical family car with pretty friggin' good power. I mean, it will do 0-60 in 5.15 seconds at a curb weight of over 4400lbs with me in it. Now to get a hitch for it so I can pull my utility trailer. The wife traded in her 2 door wrangler for a 4 door and didn't make sure the new one had a hitch, not that she let's me drive her "other baby" much. Perhaps she knows that shiny rubicon would come back "a little" less clean...


----------



## eric_271

Right at 200 thousand. Has the 5.9 Cummins with automatic. Pulled this hopper from the south of Houston to Wichita ks day before yesterday. I was told the hopper weighed 10,000lbs. No tuner and easily gained speed going up the hills in Oklahoma.


----------



## derwoodii

my 1993 Toyota 4x4 land cruiser got 280000 clicks on the clock still chugging along no hint of tiring


----------



## briantutt

About to roll 488,000 on the TDI





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Alpha1

My 2002 Chev. 1500 HD crew-cab pick-up has just under 150K miles on it.

I bought it used back in late 2006 and it had 108K on it then. The whole truck, was clean as a shiny new whistle. The bed of the truck had a handful of very minor scratches on it, the engine compartment was spotless, and the inside of the cab was like new.

The previous owners were an older retired couple who traveled and felt safer in a pick-up then in a sedan. They had a grill guard / push-bar installed on it when they bought it. Very nice and heavy-duty. Made in TX. 

Historically, I've always been a Ford guy when it came to trucks. This was my 1st Chevy. It's been a great truck and hasn't cost me a cent in any repairs.


----------



## milkman

2010 Toyota, 180,000
1997 Lexus, 142,000
Not miles, but...
2001 BX2200 1100hrs
2001 ZD21 950 hrs
2010 RTV 176 hrs.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

catch_me-WV said:


> Well I've been a lurker for too long, I guess (first post here... lol). When I first signed up on this forum I had a 1993 f250 ex-cab 4x4 long bed with the 7.3l idi. I sold it with at least 402k on the clock. I say "at least" because the odd thing about 92-97 ford truck odometers is they are 7 digit but they only go up to 399,999.9 then roll back to 300,000.0.
> 
> It may have been a bit gutless, but it got 18-20mpg on 35" m/t's and started easier than my 2001 f250 with the 7.3l PSD. Even on the morning I forgot to plug her in and it was -7f... Sold it because I couldn't afford a transmission at the time. I do miss that old beast.
> 
> As of now, I've got an 09 Dodge Charger R/T AWD with 103k on it. May not be a truck (it's only the 2nd car I've owned out of 13 vehicles, so far), but it IS a practical family car with pretty friggin' good power. I mean, it will do 0-60 in 5.15 seconds at a curb weight of over 4400lbs with me in it. Now to get a hitch for it so I can pull my utility trailer. The wife traded in her 2 door wrangler for a 4 door and didn't make sure the new one had a hitch, not that she let's me drive her "other baby" much. Perhaps she knows that shiny rubicon would come back "a little" less clean...




I usually don't plug in a anything till its -10 or colder. Have maybe 40 diesels between trucks and equipment. (I'm not counting!)

The only gas rig I have, a C30 dumptruck has never not started, even at -35* (about as cold as it usually gets here)


----------



## Cycledude

My yellow 2002 Honda Goldwing passed 500,000 miles last week


----------



## Sleepy

1976 F100
Bought it used in 82, on it's third engine, have no idea of the miles.


----------



## 1Alpha1

Cycledude said:


> My yellow 2002 Honda Goldwing passed 500,000 miles last week




That's gotta be some kind of a record. 

Any major repairs or issues along the way?


----------



## Cycledude

Alternator has been replaced 3 times, driveshaft twice, waterpump once, it uses about 2 quarts of oil every 8,000 miles.
My Goldwing came with a 3 year unlimited miles warranty and for $300 I was able to buy 4 more years of unlimited miles warranty so in my case the bike was under warranty for 286,000 miles, Honda has always taken very good care of me.

I know of at least two other owners that are over 500,000 miles, one of them is 76 years young and when he reached 540,000 on his 02 he bought a brandnew 2015 and put 200,000 miles on it in 24 months !

There's a guy about 50 miles from me (Wausau wi) that turned 1,000,000 miles on his 1975 Goldwing about a month ago.


----------



## 1Alpha1

I've had countless m/c's over the years. Usually, at about the 20K mark, I either sell them or trade them off.

My current ride is a 2003 BMW R1150RT. I bought it new, and it has a tad over 25K miles. That's a new record for me.


----------



## SS Sniper

ValleyFirewood said:


> I usually don't plug in a anything till its -10 or colder. Have maybe 40 diesels between trucks and equipment. (I'm not counting!)
> 
> The only gas rig I have, a C30 dumptruck has never not started, even at -35* (about as cold as it usually gets here)


Even though the diesels will start at that low a temp, it's always advantageous to plug them in if possible when it's below 45 degrees IMHO. 

The warmer that oil, the thinner it is, and the quicker it'll get up in the motor, which means less wear in the long run. Relatively, most engine wear occurs on cold starts. Also, when they're plugged in, I notice the manual trans shift better when you initially drive, whereas the cold fluid gives you a bit of a fit sometimes going into gear. I think some of the heat from the block finds its way over to the tranny and actually warms that up a bit too. 

Also, the more gradual the temp increase is, and the more gradual the temp decrease is, helps as well. Little stuff like that goes along way in my mind. Of course it can't always be for, but when feasible, I try to do it, and have yet to have a problem with any of my motors.


----------



## LAH

Cycledude said:


> I know of at least two other owners that are over 500,000 miles, one of them is 76 years young and when he reached 540,000 on his 02 he bought a brandnew 2015 and put 200,000 miles on it in 24 months !
> 
> There's a guy about 50 miles from me (Wausau wi) that turned 1,000,000 miles on his 1975 Goldwing about a month ago.



Amazing.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

SS Sniper said:


> Even though the diesels will start at that low a temp, it's always advantageous to plug them in if possible when it's below 45 degrees IMHO.
> 
> The warmer that oil, the thinner it is, and the quicker it'll get up in the motor, which means less wear in the long run. Relatively, most engine wear occurs on cold starts. Also, when they're plugged in, I notice the manual trans shift better when you initially drive, whereas the cold fluid gives you a bit of a fit sometimes going into gear. I think some of the heat from the block finds its way over to the tranny and actually warms that up a bit too.
> 
> Also, the more gradual the temp increase is, and the more gradual the temp decrease is, helps as well. Little stuff like that goes along way in my mind. Of course it can't always be for, but when feasible, I try to do it, and have yet to have a problem with any of my motors.



It's 45 or colder 9 months a year. 52* right now.

No issues here either, some of the equipment has almost 30,000hrs.


----------



## no tree to big

ValleyFirewood said:


> It's 45 or colder 9 months a year. 52* right now.
> 
> No issues here either, some of the equipment has almost 30,000hrs.


And to think we have a few trucks that don't like to start at 32... 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Alpha1

We lived in Helena, MT. from 1981 to 1984.

I think it was the winter of 82 that it got down to 45 below at night w/o any wind. During the day, it "warmed up" to a toasty 20-25 below zero. That weather lasted about a week or so.

Even the hardiest of Montanans found that to be very challenging.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

no tree to big said:


> And to think we have a few trucks that don't like to start at 32...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Don't have much trouble here till its around -10* or colder.

The Big Cam in my International is cold blooded, but has an ether start setup (button in the dash). Plugging it in for 2-3 hrs though and it starts like it's 70*.

The 7.3idis are a bit fussy. One has about 300 (hard miles too), the other about 55k, but it needs glowplugs.

My TDI Jetta, the battery won't turn the engine over much below -15*. It starts fine with a jump pack though. Thought it was a worn battery, but a brand new one does it too.

Generally no issues with the logging equipment. A mix of John Deere, Cummins, Isuzu, and Whatever engine Komatsu uses (I forget). We do keep a salamander heater in the service truck to warm stuff up if needed.
One of the skidders is pretty tired (high hours... low compression) and usually takes a spray of ether.
The 750 dozer sometimes too. The 450 dozervand 648D skidder start like it's 70* whether it is or its -40*.

I won't argue that block heaters are nice, but it'd break the bank to keep stuff plugged in. Figure just 10 heaters going for 14 hrs a day works to about $800/month in electricity.

We plug the cranky starters in when needed, that's about it.

My skid steer would need a block heater. Last winter it wouldn't start at -30*. Had to stick a salamander heater on it.


Camped out once in my TDI Jetta, was -45*. I froze my ass off, just idling it wasn't enough load to make enough heat!


----------



## Buckshot00

[/IMG]















2003 Tahoe-*226,000 miles.*


----------



## Bwildered

Cycledude said:


> Alternator has been replaced 3 times, driveshaft twice, waterpump once, it uses about 2 quarts of oil every 8,000 miles.
> My Goldwing came with a 3 year unlimited miles warranty and for $300 I was able to buy 4 more years of unlimited miles warranty so in my case the bike was under warranty for 286,000 miles, Honda has always taken very good care of me.
> 
> I know of at least two other owners that are over 500,000 miles, one of them is 76 years young and when he reached 540,000 on his 02 he bought a brandnew 2015 and put 200,000 miles on it in 24 months !
> 
> There's a guy about 50 miles from me (Wausau wi) that turned 1,000,000 miles on his 1975 Goldwing about a month ago.



How do they get an odometer to show 1 million miles when it only shows up to 99,999 miles and 1/10th of a mile?
Thanski


----------



## grizz55chev

Bwildered said:


> How do they get an odometer to show 1 million miles when it only shows up to 99,999 miles and 1/10th of a mile?
> Thanski


Mine shows up to 900k, it stands at 300 k right now.


----------



## Bwildered

grizz55chev said:


> Mine shows up to 900k, it stands at 300 k right now.


The one they showed only went to 99,999 miles, reading another story about the bike said it's had 3 engines in it so far.
Thanski


----------



## Cycledude

Bwildered said:


> How do they get an odometer to show 1 million miles when it only shows up to 99,999 miles and 1/10th of a mile?
> Thanski


Well if your referring to the million mile 1975 wing the guy has kept very meticulous records and they were on display at the open house for anyone to see, there is no doubt in my mind that he actually rode that wing one million miles ! I believe The odometer on my 02 wing could only go to 999,999.9 miles, I suppose after that point it would start over at zero, right now I don’t plan on ever swapping engines so I highly doubt it will ever reach one million miles, right now it only has 508,000


----------



## 300zx_tt

Just rolled over 338k. I'm the second owner, came with a binder of receipts. Motor has 79k on it.


----------



## Bwildered

Cycledude said:


> Well if your referring to the million mile 1975 wing the guy has kept very meticulous records and they were on display at the open house for anyone to see, there is no doubt in my mind that he actually rode that wing one million miles ! I believe The odometer on my 02 wing could only go to 999,999.9 miles, I suppose after that point it would start over at zero, right now I don’t plan on ever swapping engines so I highly doubt it will ever reach one million miles, right now it only has 508,000


It just seems strange to me to be claiming all those miles when the numberplate is the only thing that's done the miles, I want to know how far something can travel without being rebuilt because that's the test of quality & longevity.
Thanski


----------



## briantutt

Just rolled 497000 on my 2005 Jetta TDI. No major repairs, leaky hose, fuel pump, wear and tear items like tires, brakes mostly.





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## grizz55chev

Bwildered said:


> It just seems strange to me to be claiming all those miles when the numberplate is the only thing that's done the miles, I want to know how far something can travel without being rebuilt because that's the test of quality & longevity.
> Thanski


96 5.7 small block vortex in a Chevy Silverado 4 by 4, 300 k without any engine work what so ever, tune ups and oil changes as needed. Never had the valve covers off still doesn’t use oil. That’s the best I’ve ever had, by a long shot. It’s still going strong!


----------



## Little Al

1967 Volvo Break with the back cut off to make a pick up truck 687,873Kms=515,000 ish miles 1 decoke & set of piston rings + hard seats for unleaded fuel & 250.000ish.


----------



## stillhunter

+ 200k, 84 I've had since 85 and it's worn 33's all the way, the best, most dependable machine I've ever owned.
...seasonal pics


----------



## TBS

You can grind those trucks into dust and still they don't die.


----------



## stillhunter

1985.....




mid 90s -2010ish..




today


----------



## earlthegoat2

2012 Ford Focus 160K
2000 F-250 V10 145K
Wifes 2012 Ford Focus 155k


----------



## stihl sawing

2000 Dodge ram Cummins........249,000

1988 Ford F-250 460................75,000

2005 Kawasaki Nomad..............65,000

2008 Honda Goldwing...............15,000

2015 Dodge ram Cummins..........32,000


----------



## briantutt

2015 jetta TDI - 4444 miles[emoji23]

Only kidding a little, i hope it makes it past 500,000 like the 05 did.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtechmadman

My daily 2000 MB E320 Wagon 89k 
Wife 2010 Ford Flex 239k replaced trans at 190k
Daughter 2004 F150 298K (was my Dad's before he passed) no rust/original engine and trans.
My truck 2003 Dodge 1500 Ram, 108k (daughter drives in the winter, I drive to pull trailers etc...) terribly rusted no major repairs


----------

